# One-Day Sale on Panasonic TC-L47DT50



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Panasonic TC-L47DT50 3D HDTV is the featured TV Deal of the Day at Amazon.com. This offer is valid today only, September 8, 2012, and while supplies last. 

It is being sold for $999 which is $900 off the list price of $1,899.99. This is far cheaper than anywhere else I know of. If wanting a nice Bedroom TV, this might be worth checking out. I am not a fan of the TV at $1899, but at $999 it does make some sense.

This is Panasonic's 2nd Highest LCD Series and it is a very attractive Industrial Design. For a small Room where there is a decent bit of ambient light and a Wife who is style conscious this might be worth looking at.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
And here is the link:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00752R9W8
J


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Sweet Deal, Thanks JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, I do think a TC-P50ST50 would trounce it. However, there are some applications where LCD are needed and it really is a beautiful looking TV. I also believe it uses the Dual Core Processor used in the VT and GT Series and makes Viera Link fly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

